# Fmic



## Juice (Jun 21, 2009)

As
Above

What have you got? 

Good condition please


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

It may be worth posting the actual car you want it to fit

Good luck


----------



## Juice (Jun 21, 2009)

Skint said:


> It may be worth posting the actual car you want it to fit
> 
> Good luck


Lol there was me thinking it was just an r35 forum :chuckle:

As above wanted for a r35 2010 gtr 
CBA


----------

